# Was Feanor racist/prejudice to the Teleri?



## Mimzy (Jun 11, 2011)

Remember before the Kinslaying when he told Olwe 'if it were not for the Noldor, you would still be living in huts on the beach'?

Perhaps those words were just out of anger, but to me they implied Feanor saw the Teleri as less civilized.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 25, 2011)

I think Feanor just that himself and everyone connected to him was better than anyone else. I'm not sure if I would call that racism.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Jun 26, 2011)

Feanor was simply stating a fact, perhaps exaggerated. It was in his anger haste that he spoke, because he was afraid of deserters.


----------

